# N scale details



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

The quality and variety of these has improved my layout big time! Super excited.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43b7LOnikt0


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

yea those are great things for detail .good find !


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like some good stuff.


----------

